# Switching to Blue Wilderness Salmon...Any thought on this product?



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

We have been feeding Nutro Natural Choice large breed. I had wanted to Feed Blue Buffalo when we got Sieger but it was not available unless I wanted to Drive 2hrs to OKC. THat was not an option. I can now get Blue Buffalo at the local Petsence and decided to go the extra step to the grain free. Feeding full raw is not an option I am willing to pursue at this point. What do you all think about Blue Wilderness...is there a big difference between the salmon, chicken and duck? Those are the options available. Blue is the ONLY grain free option in the store.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

You can also order dog food online! Since blue got very commercialized, their quality went down. They are all about life source bits, right? Well a big problem right now with their new grain free line "Freedom" is that many of the bags are being shipped to stores with zero life source bits. I don't trust them, just my personal opinion.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Is the grain free "Freedom" different than the "Wilderness"? I figure BW is a step up from Nutro. I think we have too many large stools considering what I am feeding is suppose to by higher quaility than the standard grocery dog food. He has also been having some loose stools so I hoped the food would help. If not I will have the vet check for worms and anything else. He was fine at his last check but I have noticed the loose stools more this spring once my yard efforts got kicked back into highdrive

The online delivery is an option but I would rather not unless I have to. Sometimes you just don't notice how low the food is until you get to the last scoop and it is nice to be 10 minutes from a fresh bag rather than several days


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I am totally guilty of that  I just feed my dogs the natural balance that my mom's dogs are on for a couple of days until I can get to the store, lol.


Freedom has less protein and fat than wilderness.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i LOVE LOVE LOVED IT!!! I had to switch though because my hubby is allergic to fish and he was starting to get reactions from it. But when she ate it, her coat was wonderful, poop was wonderful, just over all wonderful!


----------



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

SiegersMom said:


> Is the grain free "Freedom" different than the "Wilderness"?...


Wilderness is grain free but also high protein. It has the highest protein of all the BB varieties

I was told to stay away from the "puppy" formula. While it has a slightly higher protein %, its only like 2% more than the adult variety and costs a few dollars more. Other very minor percentage differences compared to the adult version. All marketing.

Achilles is currently on a 50/50 of Iams puppy and Wilderness Chicken, only because we had a ton of the Iams left over. Once done, he'll be on a 100% wilderness formula for a while before I introduce the salmon and other flavors.

he had no problems with his stool on BB, but again, we have been doing am extremely slow switch over due to all the extra iams I have.

Our vet said about 50% of dogs will get soft stools on BB. Guess we were the lucky ones.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

He is almost 2 so I do not have to worry about the puppy food now but that is good to know since we would like to get another next summer. I was very happy with Nutro puppy. I hope his stools do not get softer. I was hoping to get smaller and firmer. If the food does not help his stool I will be seeing the vet. I just want to get him the best I can and I heard mostly good things about Blue buffalo and the wilderness in particular. I did not know if I should start with the salmon or not. Of if the Chicken would be better. I bought the salmon already so that is what I am going with but would not have a problem mixing them if need be. I have enough Nutro left to have a gentle and slow transition.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> You can also order dog food online! Since blue got very commercialized, their quality went down. They are all about life source bits, right? Well a big problem right now with their new grain free line "Freedom" is that many of the bags are being shipped to stores with zero life source bits.


I'm sorry, that's just funny to me. Like opening a box of Lucky Charms and it's all the brown oat ones.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I am totally guilty of that  I just feed my dogs the natural balance that my mom's dogs are on for a couple of days until I can get to the store, lol.
> 
> 
> Freedom has less protein and fat than wilderness.


Thanks...I will check into that and see if I can get it here. My selection is pretty limited if I buy locally. I could get three of the wilderness formulas and I know there were more that that listed on the BB web site. Since there were no other grain free foods sold there at all the BB is my only option.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd get him off the Nutro ASAP. I don't trust that food at ALL, you'd be better off feeding Purina Dog Chow than Nutro. Please go Google "Nutro Problems" and read about all the animals getting sick and dying because of their toxic waste labeled as dog/cat food.

I fed Chance, Blue Wilderness at one point; rotated the formulas. He did fantastic on it! If you can dish out the $$$ for it (Reason I switched) then go for it.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I fed Chance, Blue Wilderness at one point; rotated the formulas. He did fantastic on it! If you can dish out the $$$ for it (Reason I switched) then go for it.[/QUOTE]


Once he is full on Wilderness can I rotate without the slow transition or do you still need to mix the foods for awhile?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Have you checked feed stores for dog food instead of "pet" stores. Beings that you are in OK, feed stores shouldn't be hard to come by and they often carry good kibbles and cheaper than pet stores.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Emoore said:


> I'm sorry, that's just funny to me. Like opening a box of Lucky Charms and it's all the brown oat ones.


Its so bad, lol. People have been coming into our store with their freedom bags all sad and confused bc there are no life source bits. Hopefully BB will get their sxxx together.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

SiegersMom said:


> I fed Chance, Blue Wilderness at one point; rotated the formulas. He did fantastic on it! If you can dish out the $$$ for it (Reason I switched) then go for it.


 
Once he is full on Wilderness can I rotate without the slow transition or do you still need to mix the foods for awhile?[/QUOTE]

You should be able to rotate the different proteins with no issues provides your dog isn't allergic to any of them. I rotate my dogs' food through the different proteins they offer, some have higher or lower calorie content so all I do is cut back or add a little more to their portions.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Have you checked feed stores for dog food instead of "pet" stores. Beings that you are in OK, feed stores shouldn't be hard to come by and they often carry good kibbles and cheaper than pet stores.


 

The main feed store here carries Science Diet as its main feed then a bunch I would not touch becasue they are pretty cheap. I did find out there is a smaller feed store further away that I need to check out...I just never go out in that direction so I have never been in it. 

BlackGSD I would like to say your dog is beautiful. I love the sable


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I just rotated formulas cold turkey. But my dogs also have never had sensitive stomachs so I can switch ANY brand cold turkey. I suppose it will depend on the dog if you need to go slow or if you can just buy a new bag at the end of the last one and full on switch right away. Regardless, I'd get off the Nutro ASAP.

And as BlackGSD said, check around for some local feed and seed kinda stores, they tend to have good brands of food for decent prices.

Victor Premium Dog Food | Find A Dealer

^ Check out those guys and see if you can find a dealer near by. It's a good food for a very reasonable price.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> You should be able to rotate the different proteins with no issues provides your dog isn't allergic to any of them. I rotate my dogs' food through the different proteins they offer, some have higher or lower calorie content so all I do is cut back or add a little more to their portions.


 


Thank you. I was wondering about that. Yes it is pricey food! I can never send my husband in to pick up a bag of food again!!! I hope to minamize the backyard mess and it is worth the extra since I am the one on pooper scooper duty!!!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I just rotated formulas cold turkey. But my dogs also have never had sensitive stomachs so I can switch ANY brand cold turkey. I suppose it will depend on the dog if you need to go slow or if you can just buy a new bag at the end of the last one and full on switch right away. Regardless, I'd get off the Nutro ASAP.
> 
> And as BlackGSD said, check around for some local feed and seed kinda stores, they tend to have good brands of food for decent prices.
> 
> ...


They must not like NorthWest OK. There are dealers in every corner of the state except where I am. Looks like OKC is the closest and that is 2hrs away. When I get on here to research food most of what is reccomend are brands I have never heard of and would have to order online. One brand I found and checked online was $80 for a 25 lbs bag!!! The Wilderness is plenty high for me. BB has only become available in the past 6-months or so.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My husky is picky. He doesn't like the salmon or duck. My GSD will eat whatever kibble I put in front of her...I've had mine on blue for a while and switched to TOTW on n off. Blue is a good product from what I experience and know.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Just found Taste of the Wild at a small locally owned groom center and pet/feed store. I will finish the Wilderness transition since I have the bag but the TOTW is less expensive. I wonder if I should move on to it instead? THis food thing is driving me crazy. Just when I had my mind made up other options appear. They have other grain frees too but wow are they high!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My Husky (Smokey) is a picky eater and wouldn't eat the duck or salmon formula. Also would throw a tantrum with the chicken formula but would eat it with coaxing and treats afterwards. He loves the TOTW. Smokey was a rehome/rescue and a foster failure in my home. His previous owner fed him human food (er? ) and I think that's why Smokey is so picky about his kibble; he just wants junk all the time!!! lol.

My GSD (Zeeva) will eat whatever I put in front of her (in terms of kibble) gratefully (bless her). She loves the TOTW formula as well as the chicken, salmon and duck Blue formula. I personally like the prairie TOTW formula because IMO it stays fresher much longer. I keep all my kibble in air tight containers and for some reason the smell of the Blue and it's texture changes when I get to the bottom of the container but the TOTW not as much...


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't figure out why people act like high protein is bad. It is very good for dogs *as long as it comes from a meat source*. Yes, protein from any other source is bad. A product like Orijen has high protein because it has quite a bit of meat in it compared to most other dog foods. 

The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?

Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I have no trouble with picky eating. Sieger will eat anything. He has always liked water added to his Nutro. I started that when he was a puppy and now when I put his food in the bowl he will sit and look at me until I pour just a bit of water on it. I noticed once I started adding the wilderness he does not pause for the water he just digs right in. But if the TOTW is as good as Wilderness I may try it. I do like the price.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I can't figure out why people act like high protein is bad. It is very good for dogs *as long as it comes from a meat source*. Yes, protein from any other source is bad. A product like Orijen has high protein because it has quite a bit of meat in it compared to most other dog foods.
> 
> The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost



Are you saying the protein from Blue Wilderness is bad...not meat based or are you just referring to people in general? I never thought protein was bad...I just wanted to know if others considered Blue Wilderness to be a good food. There are just so many opinions and options out there. I did go to the links you posted. Thanks...every bit helps


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Just in general, as I like Blue Wilderness Salmon....


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Just in general, as I like Blue Wilderness Salmon....



I just saw in another thread you mention concern about potatoes in the food. I did wonder how good that could be as a filler. I know people are told to cut back on potatoes. May not be an issue with dogs but if it all just marketing we are paying more for a product that has the same issue as grain. Just a thought. Don't know where to go with it. I am sure I am over thinking this. My dog eats healthier than me


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

As long as the meat content in the food is high, it shouldn't matter what the binder in the food is. Potato, rice, its all the same in my book unless your dog has a specific issue with that ingredient. 

Though I will say I'm not really in love with WHITE potato as a whole, I'd honestly prefer brown rice to it. Sweet potato is better IMO, and the kibbles that are using it instead are better off for it.

Peas and lentils and all that jazz are fine too I guess, though all of the foods that are using them are surely padding their protein %s with said ingredients, as both peas and lentils are higher in protein. A good 1/3 of that 36% in Innova PRIME is likely coming from the lentils, and I guess that's saying something.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

SiegersMom said:


> I just saw in another thread you mention concern about potatoes in the food. I did wonder how good that could be as a filler. I know people are told to cut back on potatoes. May not be an issue with dogs but if it all just marketing we are paying more for a product that has the same issue as grain. Just a thought. Don't know where to go with it. I am sure I am over thinking this. My dog eats healthier than me


I am just not a big fan of potatoes, even for humans. I really don't like seeing potato starch in dog food. Don't get me wrong because I love baked potatoes with all the goodies. It is why I add as much meat to Tony s diet as I can afford. I think in that other thread I mentioned that brown rice is better than most binders. Peas do contain a lot of good nutrition and that's why I kinda like this food. I also like the fact the dog food is produced in house. Yea, and no doubt Tony is way more healthy:hug: than I am, LOL.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Opps, i was talking about Pulsar I got my threads mixed up.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Joining this conversation a little late but I thought I would share my opinion as my Frodo has been on BB Wilderness and TOTW. He is currently on Wilderness Salmon and does fantastic on it. He stools less per day and they are very firm and small for a 87lb dog. Not to mention his coat is very very soft. He used to eat BB grain inclusive but had softer stools thats why we switched to the Wilderness formula. He likes all the varieties but his tummy most agrees with the Salmon (he has EPI). I switched at one point to TOTW for reason that it is a little cheaper but it didn't agree with him (transitioned slowly, almost a month) and his coat quality went downhill. Here the TOTW is only about $6-$7 cheaper than BB Wilderness so not really a big deal if your already accustomed to spending this kind of money on food. A 24lb bag lasts us about 3 days short of a month. Hope this info helps.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. I will stick with Wilderness now but am open to others down the line if I decided to switch. I know this is an improvement over what he was on. So far the switch is going smoothly. I hope to see better stools once we get this going I think they are already smaller and firmer and he is only getting about 1/4 a cup of BW with each serving of his old food.


----------

